# Best site to order SX Pro? (Canada)



## Lunalik (Jun 25, 2018)

I live in the urban southern Ontario, so when I order from amazon it comes within half a day because of how many warehouses there are. Not to mention, even other sites sometimes have a Toronto warehouse. Despite all this, the only Canadian seller that ships in Canada, has ridiculous asking price, and the nearby Michigan one may get me import charges. So far it looks like I might get DHL from r43dsca.com, but I’d like to hear other people’s experiences first. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Jun 25, 2018)

Usually get my shit here:  http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/
They didn't have SX so I went here: http://www.modchipsdirect.com/nintendo-switch.html

No complaints...


----------



## Lunalik (Jun 26, 2018)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Usually get my shit here:  http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/
> They didn't have SX so I went here: http://www.modchipsdirect.com/nintendo-switch.html
> 
> No complaints...


That is probably the best option to Americans, but the Canadian import charges would make it a little higher than r43dsca.com. Thanks anyways.


----------

